# Advice On Purchasing A Used New Beetle TDI: ALH vs BEW



## sorrentino100 (Dec 22, 2001)

After test driving the 2013 Beetle DSG, I've decided that perhaps a used New Beetle may be a better deal for me. The TDI/DSG did not feel that much more inspiring than the 2.5 with automatic. I'm sure the 6-speed manual would be a lot more fun but none available to test drive.

So, back to the old New Beetle. The 2006 body modifications are nice and I like the Harvest Beige color with a cream interior. The only thing is it's a BEW 1.9 PD engine which is rated at 37/44 with a manual 5-speed transmission.

The ALH powered New Beetles were rated 42/49 with the manual transmission. A 2002 or 2003 might be what I would purchase if I go the ALH route.

I know the PD has had camshaft problems and needs a special spec oil. The only reason to consider the PD for me is that it would be in a newer New Beetle and also the 2006's have the nice body-style changes. I'd like to know what the real world fuel economy is in the 2006 New Beetle 5-speed vs, say, a 2003 with the ALH and 5-speed.

I'm looking for all-around fuel econmy in the 42-45 mpg neighborhood. I've read that some of the tunes for the PD can add 3-5 mpg, which I'd be very interested in some insights on that avenue.

Those are some of the questions I have and any further comments on the subject are most welcome!


----------



## Cadenza_7o (Jan 23, 2001)

TDI knowledge base is much bigger at tdiclub.com


----------



## kbarnett (Nov 14, 2010)

I own a 98 ALH, straight pipe, intake, and injectors and I beat on the thing. average 46mpg's all day long. Ive been slowly upgrading the interior and other bits. I have sold my 07 GTI because though its a beetle, ive come to love it.


----------



## bluewolfy (Apr 2, 2012)

ALH hands down


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

ALH all the way. I have 640,000 km on my '99 TDI Bug.

The BEW has a bit more power but has a lot more problems (Injectors, cam wear, etc.)


----------

